# Spain in March



## Transporterman (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone know what the chances of getting from Bilbao to Granada in the middle of March without getting stuck in a blizzard?


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Every.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Snow on the mountain tops. Beautiful sunshine. Wonderful trip.

All guarenteed or I'll refund my advice charges (normally £10 but on pre-Xmas special offer - £9.99). All credit cards and PayPal accepted + blank cheques if accompanied by bankers card.

Gordon


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we went down via santander, 17th march this year, snow on top of hills, pyrenees, we never saw any bad weather all way down, infact like previous post it was sunshine all the way. but one hell of a thunderstorm when we arrived. go for it. 

tomnjune


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

They have plenty of snow ploughs on that route, should be OK

Loddy


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You will not have a problem, we will be travelling through Spain in early Feb and do not anticipate any problems. 


Mike

PS It might snow though


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What's the weather like around Santander itself in March?


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Santandaer is quite amenable in March, darn sight better than some parts of Spain.
Don't worry about the middle bit between the entry ports or road crossings and the warmer coast as the Spanish have the gritting/snow clearance well organised (no manana with this activity!). Keep to the main 'E' routes and you will be OK. If it does snow and settles just pull off for an hour for a break and let the gritting lorries spread and the HGVs mash white stuff into grey slush. 
Just remember to give your pride and joy a good underwash as soon as possible after getting to your destination!


----------

